# Potm/totm



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Just wondering where these contests are. Is there going to be one next month? Anyone know? any info would be helpful


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The person who was incharge was banned from the forum, I haven't seen the contests since.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

After Ichthius was banned, buggy took over and has been doing contests. i dont think she was, banned, but i may be wrong


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm talking about ichy not buggy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I just got back here myself after a long time of having a broken computer, so I don't really know what's going on lately. I'll find out, though.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Due to lack of interest and enthusiasim and because of my own personal problems, I've had to postpone the TOTM and POTM contests indeffinately.

Every month I would post the beginning of the contests. For the next couple of days I would get a few entries (nearly always the same people) then for the next week I would have to beg for people to join just to have enough to make it worth the time. The last couple of months that I ran it, I didn't even get enough to fill all of the openings. Everyone was getting bored with it and since there were no prizes no one wanted to bother with it.

Then, I started getting sick. I'm not always able to sit at the computer or get on it everyday to check my messeges. I never know when I will be having a "down time" or how long it will last so I don't want to set deadlines for entry and voting and then not be able to make it.
I've noticed we have a LOT of new members here in the last few months. We also have a few "old" memebers that have returned.

So, here's what I'll do...
If everyone that wants me to run the contests AND ARE GOING TO PARTICIPATE will send me a PM (do not send photos at this time) and if there are enough to make it worth the effort, I'll start the contests up again.
I can't promise what month they will start again or if I will be able to do it every month, but I'll give it my best shot.

Buggy


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Me being relatively new here, I still don't fully understand the POTH and the TOTH contests. Could someone fill me in please? Is there a thread about it?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

its a contest where up to ten people can show off there best picture of there tanks/fish/inverts and see who wins. I think its just fun to see how other members like you pictures and its a good way to show off you rtanks and photography skills. anyone have something else to add?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh that's kind of cool. Thanks SAF. I would be interested if it was started up again.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

if you go to the POTM/TOTM forum on here then you can get a better idea of what it is


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll participate my picture taking skills suck arse but if its tank of the month it shouldnt matter.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Buggy, would you prefer if someone else took over managing the POTM? I mean anyone can post to the POTM forum, and can accept PMs so why not? I would be more than happy to get it started again.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I would have to talk to the admin team about it. I believe you need to be a mod to run the contest. Thank you for offering though.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I would be interested in posting some pics for TOTM/POTM. I was going to enter in the past but, everytime I had seen the thread I was just past the deadline. Now, the hubby and I purchased our first house and we're working on painting, ripping up carpeting, installing hardwood floors, and so on... I also don't have the internet set up over there yet so unless I can pick up someone else's signal from their wireless router I'm not sure how I would post them just yet.


----------

